# boleto o entrada para un partido



## laJardinera

Para ir a un partido profesional (de básquetbol, en este caso), necesitas una entrada o un boleto, o depende de la región?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Para mí depende totalmente del país. En España no se suele usar _boleto_, por ejemplo.


----------



## Realice

En España para el fútbol (o para el cine, o para cualquier espectáculo) necesitas una entrada. Pero puede que haya diferencias regionales, porque en España 'boleto' se usa muy poco (para las rifas y loterías, y poco más). Para medios de transporte, en España necesitarías un billete.


----------



## Marxelo

En Argentina se le dice *entrada*. 
Boleto se usa para algunos medios de transporte.


----------



## Aserolf

laJardinera said:


> Para ir a un partido profesional (de básquetbol, en este caso), necesitas una entrada o un boleto, o depende de la región?


 En México es *'boleto'*. Boleto para entrar al cine, a un partido, para el camión, etc.


----------



## emm1366

En Colombia la palabra más común es "Boleta".
Se entiende: Boleto, tiquete, billete (Normalmente papel moneda o lotería), recibo, contraseña, entrada.


----------



## oa2169

emm1366 said:


> En Colombia la palabra más común es "Boleta".
> Se entiende: Boleto, tiquete, billete (Normalmente papel moneda o lotería), recibo, contraseña, entrada.


 
Si. Boleta para: el partido de futbol, el concierto de...., entrar a cine, ir al circo, etc.


----------



## Blechi

En Paraguay: boleto


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Entrada en Uruguay para cine, estadio o cualquier espectáculo. Boleto solo para el ómnibus urbano.
Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

laJardinera said:


> Para ir a un partido profesional (de básquetbol, en este caso), necesitas una entrada o un boleto, o depende de la región?


 
Aquí, para entrar al juego de béisbol, se necesita un *boleto de entrada*. 
Una vez adentro, se puede comprar un _boleto para la rifa_ de la gorra original del equipo local.


----------



## Vampiro

Marxelo said:


> En Argentina se le dice *entrada*.
> Boleto se usa para algunos medios de transporte.


 


Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Entrada en Uruguay para cine, estadio o cualquier espectáculo. Boleto solo para el ómnibus urbano.
> Saludos


Idem en este barrio.
Saludos.
_


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Entrada en Uruguay para cine, estadio o cualquier espectáculo. Boleto solo para el ómnibus urbano.
> Saludos


 

¿Y 'tiquet'/ticket ?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> ¿Y 'tiquet'/ticket ?


¿Para la entrada? Puede ser, estimada, puede ser, pero por ejemplo: ¿te suena un "voy a comprar los _tickets_ para el cine/fútbol/recital"? A mí, no; a mí me sale solo "entrada".
Saludos


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Erreconerre said:


> Aquí, para entrar al juego de béisbol, se necesita un *boleto de entrada*.
> Una vez adentro, se puede comprar un _boleto para la rifa_ de la gorra original del equipo local.


 

¿Boleto de entrada? Vaya, lo entiendo, pero estoy seguro que se puede prescindir de "de entrada". Lo usual en México es simplemente boleto.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Para la entrada? Puede ser, estimada, puede ser, pero por ejemplo: ¿te suena un "voy a comprar los _tickets_ para el cine/fútbol/recital"? A mí, no; a mí me sale solo "entrada".
> Saludos


 

Cierto, cierto, cierto, amén.


----------



## Bloodsun

Por acá:

*Entrada* para el cine, el recital, el partido.
*Boleto* para el colectivo urbano, para el tren o para la vuelta al mundo.
*Pasaje* para viajes de media o larga distancia.
*Ticket* del supermercado, de la tienda (recibo).

Saludos.


----------



## Realice

Bloodsun said:


> *Boleto* para el colectivo urbano, para el tren o para la vuelta al mundo.
> *Pasaje* para viajes de media o larga distancia.


Esto sí que me pasma 

O sea... ¿boleto sólo para los extremos?


----------



## Bloodsun

Realice said:


> Esto sí que me pasma
> 
> O sea... ¿boleto sólo para los extremos?



 La "*vuelta al mundo*" es la "*rueda de la fortuna*" . Es decir, esto.

Así le decimos nosotros, o al menos así lo escuché toda mi vida por estos lares...


Saludos.


PD. En algunas ferias venden *boletos* para la "vuelta al mundo", en otras directamente *entradas*.


----------



## Realice

Bloodsun said:


> La "*vuelta al mundo*" es la "*rueda de la fortuna*" . Es decir, esto.


¡Ah, vale! Para mí eso es simplemente 'la noria'... y además no hubiera acertado en la vida lo de 'la vuelta al mundo', por más conjeturas que hiciera 

Yo diría que en España también puedes encontrar tanto 'billetes' (o tickets) como 'entradas' para la noria. Hace tanto tiempo que no voy a una feria...


----------



## Blechi

Realice said:


> Esto sí que me pasma
> 
> O sea... ¿boleto sólo para los extremos?


 
Por si te gusta e interesa, el _*colectivo*_ urbano es lo que en España se lama "autobús (urbano)". Es que yo viví primero en España y luego en el Cono Sur y el "colectivo" me pasmó cuando lo oí por primera vez .
Yo en Paraguay compraba boletos a  troche y mochi. Para todo, menos para vuelos, entonces compraba: pasajes.


----------



## Realice

Blechi said:


> Por si te gusta e interesa, el _*colectivo*_ urbano es lo que en España se lama "autobús (urbano)". Es que yo viví primero en España y luego en el Cono Sur y el "colectivo" me pasmó cuando lo oí por primera vez .


Sí, eso lo tenía claro. Por eso me tenía fascinada que sólo usaran 'boleto' para los viajes muy cortos de dentro de la ciudad o para los viajes alrededor del mundo, sin término medio... Claro que 'la vuelta al mundo' resultó ser otra cosa


----------



## ricardofelipe

laJardinera said:


> Para ir a un partido profesional (de básquetbol, en este caso), necesitas una entrada o un boleto, o depende de la región?


 
Mas allá de usos coloquiales regionales, *lo correcto sería: un boleto de entrada.*
 
Como veras, coloquialmente se le llama boleto o entrada según cada país o región.
 
Recuerda que hay otro tipo de boletos, para rifas, sorteos, etc. Así que lo correcto sería que tipo de boleto es, en este caso uno de entrada: *boleto de entrada*.


----------



## ricardofelipe

Blechi said:


> Por si te gusta e interesa, el _*colectivo*_ urbano es lo que en España se lama "autobús (urbano)". Es que yo viví primero en España y luego en el Cono Sur y el "colectivo" me pasmó cuando lo oí por primera vez .


 
*Transporte colectivo urbano* es el nombre completo. Coloquialmente se acorta como colectivo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Blechi said:


> Yo en Paraguay compraba boletos a troche y mochi


Juraría que es *a troche y moche*. ¿Alguien sabe?


----------



## Colchonero

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Juraría que es *a troche y moche*. ¿Alguien sabe?


 
Es *moche*, sí.


----------



## Realice

ricardofelipe said:


> Mas allá de usos coloquiales regionales, *lo correcto sería: un boleto de entrada.*


No sé si estoy de acuerdo del todo... En España no utilizamos el término 'boleto' en ese sentido, que yo sepa (ahora es cuando empiezan a aparecer cientos de españoles que lo dicen todos los días ). Lo entenderíamos perfectamente, pero a lo que ustedes llaman 'boleto' con carácter genérico, lo llamamos nosotros 'billete'.

*boleto**.*
(De _boleta_).

*1. *m. *billete* (‖ para ocupar asiento o para viajar).
*2. *m. Papeleta impresa con que se participa en algunos juegos de azar.
*3. *m._ Arg._ y_ Par._ *mentira* (‖ expresión contraria a lo que se sabe).

Veo que el DRAE no acota a América el uso regional de 'boleto' con ese significado, pero sí (dado su marcado sesgo peninsular) remite a 'billete' como término principal. Yo sólo he oído usar 'boleto' en España con la segunda acepción que le da el DRAE.



ricardofelipe said:


> Como veras, coloquialmente se le llama boleto o entrada según cada país o región.


Y en esto creo que también discrepo. Para mí, decir 'una entrada para el teatro' no es coloquial: es la forma usual de decirlo, sea lenguaje oral o escrito, sea en contextos formales o informales. De hecho, me sonaría raro y rebuscado decir 'un billete de entrada para el teatro'.


----------



## Agró

Una acepción más para "boleto", no recogida en el DRAE, pero bastante común entre los seteros navarros: 

hongo comestible del género _Boletus_, especialmente _B. edulis_ y _B. aereus_ (rico, rico).


----------



## Colchonero

Agró said:


> Una acepción más para "boleto", no recogida en el DRAE, pero bastante común entre los seteros navarros:
> 
> hongo comestible del género _Boletus_, especialmente _B. edulis_ y _B. aereus_ (rico, rico).


 
Querido Agró, eso no es acepción: es gula. 

No sé si es corriente fuera de España. Se dice *dar boleto* como sinónimo de (entre otras cosas) asesinar a alguien.


----------



## Agró

Colchonero said:


> Se dice *dar boleto* como sinónimo de (entre otras cosas) asesinar a alguien.


----------



## ricardofelipe

Realice said:


> Y en esto creo que también discrepo. Para mí, decir 'una entrada para el teatro' no es coloquial: es la forma usual de decirlo, sea lenguaje oral o escrito, sea en contextos formales o informales. De hecho, me sonaría raro y rebuscado decir 'un billete de entrada para el teatro'.


 
Bueno, sonaría rebuscado, pero no incorrecto.
En estricto sentido entrada es el lugar por donde se entra, el *boleto o billete de entrada* es el papel que se ha adquirido para tener derecho a acceder a la función.
Que coloquialmente podamos decirlo de modo acortado (boleto, billete, entrada), es una cosa, pero no es lo estrictamente correcto.

Usar solamente palabras como billete, boleto o entrada es ambiguo, no es la manera más clara de decirlo.


----------



## Bloodsun

Colchonero said:


> No sé si es corriente fuera de España. Se dice *dar boleto* como sinónimo de (entre otras cosas) asesinar a alguien.



Por acá eso es *hacer boleta*, con el sentido de asesinar a alguien, hacerlo desaparecer, "borrarlo de la faz de la tierra"...
_
-Hace ya tres meses que desapareció. ¿Dónde crees que esté?
-Bajo tierra, a esta altura ya lo hicieron boleta..._


Saludos.


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

En Venezuela se le dice "entrada"


----------



## duvija

Mmm, yo tenía 'hacerte la boleta', como en 'te hicieron la boleta', significando que te cobraron demasiado por algo que compraste.


----------



## Bloodsun

duvija said:


> Mmm, yo tenía 'hacerte la boleta', como en 'te hicieron la boleta', significando que te cobraron demasiado por algo que compraste.



Eso también. 

"Hacer boleta", asesinar.
"Hacerte la boleta", dejarte casi con los bolsillos vacíos de tanto que te cobraron.
"Pasar boleta", cobrar un favor.

Las tres expresiones se forman con la palabra *boleta*, que no es lo mismo que *boleto*. 

*Boleta* es la de la luz y el agua, es una cuenta que hay que pagar. Curiosamente, no encuentro esa acepción en el diccionario, pero por acá es muy normal escucharlo: _"Ya llegó la boleta del gas, hay que ver cómo la pagamos"_. De esta palabra tan común, que se usa todos los días, surgen las expresiones "hacerte la boleta" o "pasar boleta".

También, la *boleta* es la multa de tránsito (que debe pagarse). _"Me hicieron la boleta por pasarme un semáforo"_.


Saludos.


----------



## Colchonero

Bloodsun said:


> Eso también.
> 
> "Hacer boleta", asesinar.
> "Hacerte la boleta", dejarte casi con los bolsillos vacíos de tanto que te cobraron.
> "Pasar boleta", cobrar un favor.
> 
> Las tres expresiones se forman con la palabra *boleta*, que no es lo mismo que *boleto*.
> 
> *Boleta* es la de la luz y el agua, es una cuenta que hay que pagar. Curiosamente, no encuentro esa acepción en el diccionario, pero por acá es muy normal escucharlo: _"Ya llegó la boleta del gas, hay que ver cómo la pagamos"_. De esta palabra tan común, que se usa todos los días, surgen las expresiones "hacerte la boleta" o "pasar boleta".
> 
> También, la *boleta* es la multa de tránsito (que debe pagarse). _"Me hicieron la boleta por pasarme un semáforo"_.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
En España no se usa la _boleta_; o, mejor dicho, yo no recuerdo haberla oído.


----------



## Realice

Bloodsun said:


> *Boleta* es la de la luz y el agua, es una cuenta que hay que pagar. Curiosamente, no encuentro esa acepción en el diccionario, pero por acá es muy normal escucharlo: _"Ya llegó la boleta del gas, hay que ver cómo la pagamos"_.


Yo diría que sí está en el DRAE: la tercera acepción.

*boleta**.*
(Del it. _bolletta_).

*1. *f. Cédula que se da para poder entrar sin inconveniente en alguna parte.
*2. *f. Cédula que se daba a los militares cuando entraban en un lugar, señalando a cada uno la casa donde habían de alojarse.
*3. *f. Especie de libranza para tomar o cobrar algo.

Para nosotros, eso es 'factura'; y cobrarse un favor es 'pasar factura'.


----------



## Bloodsun

Realice said:


> Para nosotros, eso es 'factura'; y cobrarse un favor es 'pasar factura'.



Claro, también lo decimos así. "Pasar factura" es tan común por acá como "pasar boleta", aunque supongo que algunos usarán más una que otra... Ahora que lo pienso, la *factura* se está imponiendo por sobre la boleta, pero cuando yo era chica escuchaba *boleta* mucho más.


Saludos.


----------

